# Mexican Rice Dishes, Cilantro Lime Rice / Confetti Rice / Garden Style Rice



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2019)

_*Arroz Verde/ Cilantro Lime Rice*
1lb=2c uncooked rice
2c chicken stock
1c Salsa verde
1c chopped onion,diced
2c  green bell pepper, diced
1/2 - 3/4c cilantro, chopped
1T garlic, minced
Zest of 1 lime
1/2c oil, bacon grease is my favorite for added flavor
2t Salt, 1t Mexican oregano, crushed, 1/2t /cumin_

In a large stock pot add oil, bring to medium high heat.
Add rice and saute till opaque and golden.
Add onion, bell pepper and garlic and continue to saute till the onion softens a little.
Add chicken stock and salsa verde and spices, stir well.
Bring to boil, then lower heat to a fast simmer, simmer covered for 25-30 minutes.
When done, add in cilantro and stir to combine before serving.
Serve with a wedge of lime for those who want more lime flavor.








*Arroz Confetis/Confetti Rice*
The idea is to simply create a colorful mix of white rice and veggies, anything goes.

_1lb=2c uncooked rice
3C chicken stock
1.5c chopped onion, diced
1T garlic, minced
1/2c oil, bacon grease is my favorite for added flavor
1t Salt, 1/2t Cayenne, 1/2t /cumin

You can cut corners and add well drained Pico de gallo. or like my last batch I added Cowboy Caviar.
1.5c of diced Bell pepper, Green, Red or Yellow 
1/2c Cilantro, chopped
3/4c Corn, whole kernel, cooked
3/4c Black Beans, cooked_

In a large stock pot add oil, bring to medium high heat.
Add rice and saute till opaque and golden.
Add  onion and garlic and continue to saute till the onion softens a little.
Add chicken stock and spices, stir well, taste and add salt to taste.
Bring to boil, then lower heat to a fast simmer, add the veggies/beans and simmer covered for 25-30 minutes.
Add  the cilantro to the cooked rice and stir to combine before serving.







*Arroz de Jardín/Garden Rice*
This is simply regular Mexican rice with frozen vegetable medley and some bell pepper added to it.

_1lb=2c uncooked rice
1c chopped onion
1T garlic, minced
1c chopped bell pepper
1.5-2c Frozen vegetable medley
3/4c tomato puree, I use any of the various flavored Rotel, 1 can pureed in the blender.
3c chicken stock
1/2c oil, bacon grease is my favorite for added flavor
1t Salt, 1/2t Cayenne, 1/2t /cumin_

In a large stock pot add oil, bring to medium high heat.
Add rice and saute till opaque and golden.
Add onion, bell pepper and garlic and continue to saute till the onion softens a little.
Add chicken stock, tomato puree, frozen vegetable medley and spices, stir well, add salt to taste.
Bring to boil, then lower heat to a fast simmer, simmer covered for 25-30 minutes.
When done stir to combine before serving.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 23, 2019)

OK, I said my wife liked green chili so I showed her these recipes and got the thumbs up on the first two, she said the first one is pretty close to her's but has some interesting additions.

I would do it with the green pork enchiladas but it may be too much green chili.


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> _*Arroz Verde/Green Rice*_
> 
> *Arroz Confetis/Confetti Rice*
> 
> *Arroz de Jardín/Garden Rice*


 
When we gonna see 'em sir?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2019)

drdon said:


> When we gonna see 'em sir?


You'll likely see one of'em tomorrow, probably the Green Rice.

And I'm trying something new to me tomorrow, going to step way out of my rib comfort zone.
I'm going to try doing St. Louis ribs with an Al pastor marinade and Pineapple/Lime glaze... Ribs are already in the marinade.


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 23, 2019)

Al pastor ribs sound amazing! I would definitely give those a shot if they work out for you.

The rice recipes look really good. It seems like a lot of liquid for the second recipe though. Do you keep the lid off longer on that one?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Al pastor ribs sound amazing! I would definitely give those a shot if they work out for you.
> 
> The rice recipes look really good. It seems like a lot of liquid for the second recipe though. Do you keep the lid off longer on that one?


You're correct, it's a typo supposed to be 3, thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> OK, I said my wife liked green chili so I showed her these recipes and got the thumbs up on the first two, she said the first one is pretty close to her's but has some interesting additions.
> 
> I would do it with the green pork enchiladas but it may be too much green chili.


There're no Green chiles in salsa verde, it's all tomatillos, onion, Jalapeno chiles, cilantro, garlic and lime juice.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 24, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> There're no Green chiles in salsa verde, it's all tomatillos, onion, Jalapeno chiles, cilantro, garlic and lime juice.



Ok, so I might just do the green rice then with the enchiladas!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 24, 2019)

Arroz Verde / Green Rice


----------

